# Scam Ads: HorseClicks



## roseann (Jan 29, 2013)

While horse shopping I was looking at this site and Horsetopia as well. On Horsetopia there was a purebred Friesian for $1000. They did seem legit for the a while until it came time for me to for look at the horse.....nope. They would ship him to me for $800 down with the rest due upon reciept. I reported it and they removed the ad, the very next week it was back but with the horse in a different state.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

arab for sale on craigslist in NC, same picture, two different descriptions, two different prices.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Roseann, I had the literal same thing happen to me. Purebred Friesian for $600. Although when I replied to the ad they sent me pictures of 2 different horses, and the gelding's name was Rosie... I just stopped replying after they said they would ship him to my front door for free. It was on Horsetopia


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Somebody used a picture of a saddle I had listed for sale on Horseclicks and advertised it as their own saddle. I actually got an email from someone asking when I was going to ship the saddle. I didn't know what she was talking about since I had already sold it. Poor thing got scammed for $500. Buying stuff online can be frustrating. That's for sure. Just make sure you never buy anything sight unseen.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I let the scammer know they were busted..they wrote back..."how do you mean?" Sent them all of the steps I had taken to verify location then let them know the ad, their e-mail address and the contact info they had listed has been reported.

Other than some place like eBay I would never buy anything online sight unseen.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

The old saying is quite correct-if it sounds too good to be true it probably isn't. Google is your friend when looking up any horse for sale ads online. Google the phone number listed and/or the email-if you get a bunch of results for the same ad in many states your know you're dealing with a scam. I recently found one that was reasonable sounding, not your average "well broken gran prix trained Friesian for $1000" it was more credible, a QH trail horse for $875 but the ad sounded a little too good to be true. Google the contact number and that same QH is for sale in 15 different states (roll eyes)


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I also saw something about a Fresian (sp?) For $800. Emailed out of curiosity and noticed grammer issues. Gave my number and they called at 5:30 am, he had an obvious accent and I could hear people in the background. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't had this happen with horses but then again I never bought a horse from a far away place, but recently we were looking for a basset hound puppy and seen the same pictures in several locations with poor spelling, unbelieveably low prices and "free shipping to your door". All my adult life I have bought the dogs I owned as puppies from far away breeders and never had any problems but a few months ago when I was looking for a bassett I didnt find one legit ad.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

In this case they were caught quickly as I live in Maryland and know the Arlington area (I work in DC) and the area codes for contact just didn't look right. The responses back to the e-mails and how they were written (grammar and sentence structure wise) were just too questionable. They also never signed the e-mails..no.."thanks for asking..Erin" or "look forward to talking with you..Susan." Just odd sentences and no greeting or closing as we would normally expect to see. In truth, until I found the actual site for the farm I thought I was looking at a stolen horse issue. That is why I contacted the farm directly.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I have never seen anything on Horseclicks that I have thought is legit. Trailers to horseshoes, they are all scam ads.

And frankly? I think the whole site is set up to be one big scam.

Wonder who you would have investigate?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lots of horse trailer scam ads on almost every site, crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Palomine said:


> I have never seen anything on Horseclicks that I have thought is legit. Trailers to horseshoes, they are all scam ads.
> 
> And frankly? I think the whole site is set up to be one big scam.
> 
> Wonder who you would have investigate?


Every single ad you've EVER seen on that website EVER is a scam? Way to be a positive person. I've known more than one person to successfully buy things on HorseClicks, from horses to a trailer to just some tack. EVERY website has scams, some more than others, you just have to be aware of what you're doing when you're buying.


----------

